# How Do You Heat Your Garage Shop?



## jhelminski (Oct 29, 2006)

I need some heat for my garage (1000-ish sq ft.).  I looked into one of those overhead gas heaters $2,800 installed.   Too rich for my blood, especially since I do not plan to stay in this house forever.    Anyone use the kerosene heaters?  Are the efficient enough to burn & heat the garage without carbon monoxide poisoning me?   

Any thoughts on best to heat the garage in the New Mexico Mountains, where winters get in the teens?  

-Jim


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 29, 2006)

We used to sell and also use the kerosene heaters and they work great.  We even used it one year to heat the garage where we had our Christmas dinner because of the large turnout.  We never had an issue with the carbon monoxide but not exactly sure on that one so I'll leave it to others who are more knowledgeable on that subject.  Have you considered electric space heaters.  Your garage is large but do you use the whole thing or just stand mainly at the lathe?  If you are just standing in one place one would probably do it and have it sitting right beside you mainly to blow heat on you and not to heat the entire garage.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 29, 2006)

I assume you are talking about one similar to http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=6970&productId=200316420&R=200316420  I grew up with those as supplemental heat and have been using one in my shop for the last several years.  I'm not sure how well they would do for one large space, as my shop is divided into several rooms.  With the door closed, I can only leave it on for a few minutes before it is too hot.


----------



## clewless (Oct 29, 2006)

Great question. 

Last winter I used one of the kero heaters and a propane tank with a heater element on top in a 800+/- square ft. garage/shop with no insulation.  Made it warm enough to work.  Incandescent lights over lathe also helped to keep hands warm.

I was thinking of installing something like below with a 50# tank outside. We heat with propane but it's too far to tap off the large tank. 

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_503603_503603

It's also available at L's & HD. 

If $ is available, will also put "ceiling" on joists..no sense heating the trusses.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 29, 2006)

I went for a cheaper solution.

My shop is in a 12 x 25 garage under the house so I'm worried about co2 and other gases getting into the house.
A heater that makes warm air is nice but the garage is not insulated well and the door leaks air badly so until I can address those problems I just use this:
http://www.wbmarvin.com/itemInfobe60.html?itemID=7

It takes enough of the chill off that it makes it bearable to work in the shop and does not add too much to the electric bill.


----------



## Trapshooter (Oct 29, 2006)

I use a 1500 watt electric heater with a thermostat.  My garage is around 26'x30' and I have insulated walls and I did one layer in the attic last year.  Needs one more layer yet.  My garage stays around 55 degrees in the dead of Northwest Ohio winter.  When I get home from work I kick on my kerosene heater, here we call it a salamander heater like what is used on construction sites.  It also has a thermostat on it but I don't like leaving it on while I am not there.  I have it next to the insulated garage doors with one of the doors open about 4 inches for fresh air.  There usually is no smell.  I have been looking at an electric forced air heater that mounts from the ceiling that hooks up to LP or natural gas.  Needs vented to outside though, around $500.00 from Menards.


----------



## jrc (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a 22 X 30 shop and this is the second year for a 30K monitor KO heater. I love it, I turn it down to low at night and it heats up my shop quickly in the mornings.  It vents thru the wall so you never worry about gases. There not cheep and I got a very good used one for $800 and will keep my shop as warm as I want it.  Find someone that repairs them and talk to them about the heater and there is a good chance they would have a late modle used one for sale.  I use a little over 100 gallons of KO to heat my shop for the winter in Northwestern Vermont.


----------



## guts (Oct 29, 2006)

I use a 220 ac/heat window unit in my 12x24 shop,ac works great,hav'nt had to use the heater yet,has a timer so i can set it to come on an hour before i go out to the shop


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2006)

I have two small electric heaters that run full time. they are kept up high so they donot catch anything on fire. dust can be a problem at times cause my dust collector is not in yet.
keep in mind that my shop will be insulated and sheetrocked as well. the heaters are for keeping the shop from freezing only.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 29, 2006)

I live in Florida[]


----------



## loglugger (Oct 29, 2006)

Wood Furnace.
Bob


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 30, 2006)

I use a gas space heater. I'd like it better if I had a forced air, thermostat controlled model, but it gets the job done.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 30, 2006)

I use a small electric space heater.  I'm careful to use it to heat the shop before I start doing any real work, this way dust isn't a factor.  If I have to kick it on later, I usually stop working for a while to avoid dust/debris.


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 30, 2006)

I use an electric heater that heats oil inside sealed compartments and fins to radiate the heat, looks like an old radiator.  I don't worry about dust, etc. since there is no exposed flame.  I like JimGo, turn it on about an hour before going into the shop and just leave it on.  Not the best but for about $45-$50 (from Lowes) it does the job.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 30, 2006)

Can't go wrong with a Torpedo, just remember to get the vanilla scent to add to the Kerosene, the pine is more like pine-sol and the cherry is too much.


----------



## bjackman (Oct 30, 2006)

Double burner type on top of a BBQ sized propane bottle. (melts the chapstick in my pocket if I'm not careful, even on low setting.) [:I]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 30, 2006)

Wally-World has a propane burner that sits atop a portable tank...$39.95... if you just stand close to the lathe might be all you need... I have a 12 x 24 metal building, masonite on the walls inside, with no insulation.. only one winter in TN so far and it was relatively mild... think I will try the WW burner.


----------



## TBone (Nov 4, 2006)

Electrician is coming this afternoon to run a subpanel for my shop and a new circuit for this heater that LOML gave me for Christmas last year and we never got installed.

http://www.air-n-water.com/product/QPH4A.html


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 4, 2006)

Wood stove and don't stand in one place to long in the mornings so you don't freeze.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 4, 2006)

The CO isn't the problem with a K1 heater. Consuming all the O2 is the danger. But, with small ventilation they are fine. We used to use one for supplemental/emergency heat in our old house.


----------



## mikes pens (Nov 4, 2006)

The question isn't how do I heat my shop - it is how do I get to my shop in the winter?


----------



## DocStram (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a ventless gas space heater mounted on the wall.  My shop is attached to the house at the basement level.  I never had to turn it on last winter.  (Macon, Georgia)  Too be honest with you, I worry about having it on while working in the shop ... sometimes I have so much sawdust flying around.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 5, 2006)

Radiant heater on top of a Propane bottle.I run the D.C. all the time at the lathe.Detatched shop is not insulated nor tight so I don't worry about make up air.
It is a radiant heater I keep upwind of wherre I am working.
I still use acetone, alcohol and finishing stuff on my pens even with open flame.I wouldn't do this if the D.C. isn't running.
If I need to assemble at the othe side of the building  or if I am in there for a short while I use a portable "little buddie" heater.
I am thinking of making a convection type solar heater to catch the afternoon sun but there are a lot obstaacles in the placement.
For those with south facing windows a passive solar colector will throw off BTUS in the shop for nothing all day long.
It works on a thermal siphon principle and looks relatively easy(and cheap) to make.
I first read about this in TMEN years ago.I think its' about time to make it.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/1977_September_October/Mother_s__Heat_Grabber_


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 5, 2006)

Jim,
I just re-read your original post... 1000 sq ft work shop.. nearly big as my house.. 
you are going to have cold spots no matter what method you use to heat a shop that size.. my shop is 12x12 (288 sq ft).. you have lots of room to move about... you definitely will need something that blows warm air towards you.. 

Mike in Canada.. I don't do snow.. if the dogs won't get up for you, just go back to bed.. that looks COLD []


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a hot dawg heater installed in my shop - and it really does a great job.  It runs right off of the gas to the house, and it is externally vented on it's own - through the roof of the shop.





Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## clewless (Nov 5, 2006)

Eagle,

That article you posted gave me an idea.  Since I have a garage door just for the shop facing south, I'm going to build a leanto over the doorway and cover it with plastic sheeting, making myself a little greenhouse and gaining natural lighting as well when I open the garage door...be interesting to see what I gain for "free".

Thanks,


----------



## wade (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm actually in the process of finishing my first dedicated workshop right now.  I live in Minnesota, so heating was definately a concern.  My other concern was cost.  If I did gas heat, I'd have to run gas lines.  I didn't want the danger of fire in a woodshop, and kerosene is too messy.  I also didn't want to have to deal with constantly refilling a propane bottle.  So, that left me with electric.

After a ton of research, I settled on the Solar Comfort by SunCloud.  I've included a link.  

http://www.suncloud.com/research.shtml

It uses 4 R-40 375Watt Lightbulbs to heat a special panel inside the unit.  After the panel get's to 120 degrees, that fan kicks in and starts circulating the air in the room.  

I don't have my ceiling in my shop yet, and you loose about 70% of your heat thru your ceiling, but so far, the coldest day we have yet had is about 25 degrees and the Solar Comfort kept the room (132 sq ft, 10' 8" x 11' 8") at about 40 degrees.  Once I get the ceiling up (should be tonight or tomorrow) the unit should keep the heat at about 65 degrees.  The unit is capable of heating 500-800 sq ft (depending upon insulation) and costs approximately $1 per day to run if running all of the time (ie. never turns off).  I've had it running for almost a month now, so i'll know for sure when I get my next electric bill.

I did talk to a few people who own these units, and one of them told me that her house used to cost about $400 to heat in the winter using gas.  She bought 2 sun clouds, and her monthly bill is now $90.  Sounded good to me.  I may just buy a few of these for my house if it works that well in my garage!

At any rate, I wanted to share this with you, as it is an awesome little furnace.

Take care,
Wade


----------

